# How do you get refunds from a bank????



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Hi girls, 

I am after some advice as you can see from the title of the thread. I have been hit a few times with unauthorised overdraft charges in the past year and I am hoping to claim them back (and have a nice wee nest egg for Christmas). I have some questions I hope someone can help me with.....

1. Is it a very complicated process? 
2. How or where do you begin? (I bank with Nationwide if that makes any difference)
3. How long does it take? 

Thanks in advance for any advice   

Weeza  xx

PS. Mods, feel free to move to an appropriate area if you feel the need.


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hiya,

Check out this website ....

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/reclaim/

This will give you all the info you need.

Bels

/links


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62489.0 have a look at this thread, there are a few success stories on there.

I know it was going through the courts recently and everything was on hold till they came to a decision, not sure whats happening with it all now, but the website bels has given you, you can print out your letter templates and there is a calculator as well which you can add on interest and ask for that aswell. Not sure if its still the same but you could claim for the last 6 years.

I had just over £700 back


----------



## weeza82 (Dec 14, 2007)

Excellent!! Thanks Bels and Dakota. 

Dakota, £700 is fantastic! I wonder how much I will claim back..... I am one of these terrible people who never actually open their bank statements and use the head in sand approach instead


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

If you havent got bank statements for the last 6 years you can write to your bank and ask for them. Quite a site with 6 years worth of envelopes coming through the door at once   Inclose a cheque (martin lewis will tell you how much   ) to cover the cost, i bank with HSBC and they sent me my cheque back and didnt charge me.

Its well worth getting your claim in.


----------

